# Hotel Rwanda



## -rb (6 Dec 2004)

For those who may be interested, just saw a preview last night for Hotel Rwanda, a movie about the 94 genocide. It looks as if Nick Nolte is playing then commander of UNAMIR, Romeo Dallaire. 

Curious as to how they will portary him, Canada's involvement and the UN in general in regards to this. Judging by the commentary on the movie site and the brief clip on the trailer, it's not exactly a positive view....have to wait and see i guess.

have a peek at the movie website - http://www.mgm.com/ua/hotelrwanda/
and the movie trailer - http://www.apple.com/trailers/mgm/hotel_rwanda/


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Dec 2004)

I'm reading "Shake Hands With The Devil" right now. I certainly hope that this movie goves an accurate portrayal of what happened. I hope they place the blame of the failure of that mission where it belongs, on the UN......

Dallaire had a command which was destined to fail from the concept phase. The burden of command makes him responsible for his mission, is't success or failure, but his situation was hopeless. Shame on the UN.


----------



## Blindspot (6 Dec 2004)

Nick Nolte is actually not playing Romeo Dallaire, but a character amalgamation of a number of different people. This is according to the director who spoke during the Toronto Film Festival press conference for the movie.


----------



## -rb (6 Dec 2004)

This is according to the director who spoke during the Toronto Film Festival press conference for the movie
Any knowledge as to whether this is based on a true story or more of the events of the genocide in general?

I certainly hope that this movie goves an accurate portrayal of what happened. I hope they place the blame of the failure of that mission where it belongs, on the UN......

Dallaire had a command which was destined to fail from the concept phase. The burden of command makes him responsible for his mission, is't success or failure, but his situation was hopeless. Shame on the UN.
I echo these comments as well.

cheers.


----------



## Sheerin (6 Dec 2004)

Its based on the story of Paul Rusesabagina who, as manager of one of the larger hotels Kigali.  During the genocide he helped save a lot Tutsi's by allowing them to take refuge in the hotel.

It looks like an amazing film, and is definitely on the top of my must see list.

http://www.mgm.com/ua/hotelrwanda/main.html


----------



## Acorn (6 Dec 2004)

Don Cheadle is a way under-rated actor, this might be his big Oscar opportunity from what I've heard. From the stills (for some reason the clips wouldn't work for me) Nolte plays a CDN Colonel, so definitely not a direct portrayal of LGen Dallaire.

Has LGen Dallaire commented on the film?

Acorn


----------



## lfejoel25 (8 Dec 2004)

They better not screw this one up....
...but yet somehow i'm sure they will.


----------



## ImanIdiot (8 Dec 2004)

Well the trailer looks impressive from a cinematic perpective...who knows how close to the truth it will stay. "Based on a true story" leaves room for a lot of creative interpretation.


----------



## Britney Spears (12 Dec 2004)

I skimmed through the DVD today, doesn't seem to be too many BHD style action scenes, although theres a fairly emotional scene where the Belgians/French show up to evacuate the foreign nationals while pushing the local employees  off the bus. And i believe there's the ubiquos journalist-with-heart-of-gold subplot too. Maybe I'll have time to watch it in the next few weeks.


----------

